# Winter Storm Sequester



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*Mid -Atlantic boys should be prepared for another storm of the century . All models are pointing toward something huge and significant .
This one should bring us up to par .*

Gear up your equipment for extreme severe duty . 10-4 as Dawg would have it :laughing:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Your itching pretty bad huh mate? Like a kid in a candy store. Happier than Paul Revere with a cell phone. Anyways, how many threads does one storm and one person need to start.?.

Dude, get some rest. stop


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

rjfetz1;1613203 said:


> Your itching pretty bad huh mate? Like a kid in a candy store. Happier than Paul Revere with a cell phone. Anyways, how many threads does one storm and one person need to start.?.
> 
> Dude, get some rest. stop


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rjfetz1;1613203 said:


> Your itching pretty bad huh mate? Like a kid in a candy store. Happier than Paul Revere with a cell phone. Anyways, how many threads does one storm and one person need to start.?.
> 
> Dude, get some rest. stop


He is trying to break the record for most threads started by one person. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I think birddseed has the record now.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1613209 said:


>


that there is some funny sheet . you dont ________ your dog ? do you ? please dont hurt it .


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

no i don't have a dog or I would post more eye brow pics 4 sure lolz


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1613271 said:


> no i don't have a dog or I would post more eye brow pics 4 sure lolz


lolz lolz lolz


----------

